# Hi South East



## Eaglestone (31 January 2013)

.... First to say Hi to the South East


----------



## Irishbabygirl (31 January 2013)

Hello! *waves*
I'm only just South East, more South Central really but there wasn't one of those!


----------



## SuperNoodles (31 January 2013)

Hello! Well this is a bit different, having our own board, I feel all special


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 January 2013)

did not recognise the site this morning thought i was on a different website


----------



## Montyforever (31 January 2013)

Hello, this is all very weird .. And confusing!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (31 January 2013)

SuperNoodles said:



			Hello! Well this is a bit different, having our own board, I feel all special 

Click to expand...

I KNOW I'm speshul 

*waves at others in the region*


----------



## Nosey (31 January 2013)

A very wet and windy south east today......I'm struggling to get out in it!


----------



## Lexie81 (31 January 2013)

Hi!! I'm confused! This is quite cool though!


----------



## Surreydeb (31 January 2013)

Agree what a rubbish day not looking forward to going poo picking when it gets light!


----------



## Archangel (31 January 2013)

Oooh, it's all very new isn't it? 

*waves from the Surrey Hills"

Please make it stop raining


----------



## 0ldmare (31 January 2013)

And a wave from soggy Kent!


----------



## Spiritedly (31 January 2013)

Hi all, I didn't even notice it had changed for about 10 minutes.


----------



## bluebellfreddy (31 January 2013)

This is quite exciting. Although I do see competition brewing between regions.


----------



## patchypony (31 January 2013)

Wave from wet and windy Berkshire


----------



## vam (31 January 2013)

*Waves*

I was a bit confused this morning i have to admit, anyone else think they are going to spend even longer on here now going into different areas?!


----------



## Rebels (31 January 2013)

Am I allowed in as I'm central South?


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2013)

Another in the Surrey hills - just!


----------



## lexiedhb (31 January 2013)

What the blumming heck is going on? Wheres soapbox???


----------



## GypsyGirl (31 January 2013)

Helloo.. From wind and rainy brighton :-(


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 January 2013)

Rebels said:



			Am I allowed in as I'm central South?
		
Click to expand...

no your not get out the room..


----------



## Clava (31 January 2013)

Rebels said:



			Am I allowed in as I'm central South?
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Firewell (31 January 2013)

Hi from Hampshire! *waves*.

I like this new look forum, I think it spreads the posts out so they don't all go into NL .


----------



## Amigo (31 January 2013)

A wave from the Hants/Berks border!


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

Hello from Kent!


----------



## MinxGTi (31 January 2013)

Hello from Sussex!

The sun has finally decided to show its face 

Of course after I got soaked down the yard this morning...


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

We have sun. But still über cold. Brr!


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (31 January 2013)

Hello *waves* from Kent! X


----------



## pines of rome (31 January 2013)

Hi, from a very windy West Sussex today!


----------



## StormyMoments (31 January 2013)

Hello from a VERY windy Hants/Surrey boarder


----------



## scheherazade (31 January 2013)

Another hello from Kent. Soapbox is still in there someway but it's waaaaaay down near the bottom. Think we are all being segregated!!!!


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

I think soapbox is now the club house? All too complicated for me


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2013)

scheherazade said:



			Another hello from Kent. Soapbox is still in there someway but it's waaaaaay down near the bottom. Think we are all being segregated!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well we have the busiest board so we'll be OK!


----------



## Natz88 (31 January 2013)

Hello from Reading/Berks


----------



## Milkmaid (31 January 2013)

Another 'South Central' here from West Hampshire. I feel a bit like we don`t belong!


----------



## Horseyjen! (31 January 2013)

Am I allowed in? Is Essex classed on here as South East????


----------



## bouncing_ball (31 January 2013)

Is Reigate, Surrey South East? Must be?


----------



## fabscd (31 January 2013)

*Waves* from Surrey Hills
bouncing_ball...i'd say you're SE!


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2013)

bouncing_ball said:



			Is Reigate, Surrey South East? Must be?
		
Click to expand...

Well if I'm SE then you must be as you're only 2 junctions up!


----------



## Nicnac (31 January 2013)

Helloo fellow SE'ers.

Today I'm West Kent; tomorrow I'm East Sussex coast; yesterday I was East Kent coast so I defo qualify as a bone fide SE'er!

As we are the most populated region (sorry boring fact); we will be the busiest board won't we - not that I'm competitive or anything 

Not sure about that Club Room malarkey - sounds a bit posh to me.  I mean the only yards I know with a club room are way out of my league.......


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

Good old south east riders! We should get t-shirts made up!


----------



## Nicnac (31 January 2013)

Great idea DD - we could be the SE HO's


----------



## Pasha (31 January 2013)

Hello from the Kent/Surrey border  I live outside M25 but horse lives inside so going to join the Greater London board too


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (31 January 2013)

Another hello from Kent!


----------



## misterjinglejay (31 January 2013)

HHO is too much for my tiny little brain this morning. It's all different and not as comfy, it'll take some getting used to - but for now - Gin!


----------



## patchypony (31 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Good old south east riders! We should get t-shirts made up!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing idea!!!


----------



## patchwork puzzle (31 January 2013)

Hello fellow South Easterners


----------



## Tadah (31 January 2013)

Hello from Windy West Kent, I read way more than I post, but may possibly be tempted out of lurkdom now, especially as Gin has now been mentioned ;-)


----------



## samisheen (31 January 2013)

another hello from Romney Marsh Kent, very windy at mo, at least rain has stopped


----------



## undertheweather (31 January 2013)

Hello from Newbury


----------



## monte1 (31 January 2013)

Hello, quite like this new look , hello to all from Farnham!!


----------



## Mrs B (31 January 2013)

*wanders around looking lost*

Er... does Oxfordshire belong here?


----------



## Calcyle (31 January 2013)

*Waves*

I usually lurk, but another from Kent!


----------



## undertheweather (31 January 2013)




----------



## kirstys 1 (31 January 2013)

Hello from Sevenoaks!


----------



## undertheweather (31 January 2013)

South West forum has 118 views, South East 65. Proof that you need to read everything twice in the South West.


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

Haha t-shirts "south east ho's" amazing idea!


----------



## Clava (31 January 2013)

undertheweather said:








Click to expand...

Excellent


----------



## tiggybeans (31 January 2013)

A big wave from Lingfield - where the sun has finally come out and I'm hoping it will hang around long enough to start to dry the fields up.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (31 January 2013)

undertheweather said:



			South West forum has 118 views, South East 65. Proof that you need to read everything twice in the South West.
		
Click to expand...


*_whispers_* I've heard they have webbed feet too...


----------



## deicinmerlyn (31 January 2013)

Another from east Berkshire


----------



## rising_promise (31 January 2013)

Hello from Tunbridge Wells, Kent


----------



## Always Henesy (31 January 2013)

Hello from the Crowborough/Tunbridge Wells region 

No hugs or kisses as I have the lurgy/cold/flu thingy 

Who's putting the kettle on?


----------



## Always Henesy (31 January 2013)

rising_promise said:



			Hello from Tunbridge Wells, Kent 

Click to expand...

Hello! That would be very local to me then


----------



## Toffee44 (31 January 2013)

Waves from the Weald !!!


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

rising_promise said:



			Hello from Tunbridge Wells, Kent 

Click to expand...

very close to me 



Always Henesy said:



			Hello! That would be very local to me then 

Click to expand...

God there goes the neighbourhood... 

*puts kettle on*

Ive got the good biscuits too!


----------



## Always Henesy (31 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			very close to me 



God there goes the neighbourhood... 

*puts kettle on*

Ive got the good biscuits too!
		
Click to expand...

 What? No Egg sandwiches? 

You do make a nice coffee though.....


----------



## Fairytale (31 January 2013)

Another central Southerner here - where is the border reckoned to be?  

F


----------



## teapot (31 January 2013)

Think it's the Hants/Wilts border that decides south east or south east...

Greetings from West Sussex *waves*


----------



## Posie (31 January 2013)

Why do us south central not have our own board


----------



## Eaglestone (31 January 2013)

OMG how brilliant, I cannot believe how many peeps are from the South East and I am off to have a looksie to see where abouts you lot are


----------



## NooNoo59 (31 January 2013)

waves from ashford!


----------



## samisheen (31 January 2013)

NooNoo just up the road from me


----------



## NooNoo59 (31 January 2013)

samisheen said:



			NooNoo just up the road from me 

Click to expand...

oh nice where abouts?


----------



## Echo24 (31 January 2013)

Hey South East group! I live in Hertfordshire but moving to Kent in Feb so look forward to meeting some Kent folks


----------



## MCTM (31 January 2013)

Waving from Guildford!  Well, to be totally honest waving from Switzerland but that's just a temporary blip - will be home tomorrow


----------



## samisheen (31 January 2013)

NooNoo i am just between New Romney and Dymchurch, where abouts in Ashford are you?


----------



## biggingerpony (31 January 2013)

Another hello from Ashford!


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2013)

Wow there are so many of you who are close to me! Tiggy your on the doorstep - I'm in Crowhurst, and AH my OH lives on Crowborough high street!


----------



## Echo Bravo (31 January 2013)

Went to bed as normal, got on computer tonight and looked H@H forum and everythings changed. I know I'm not well with this Flu going about and am struggling to get things done each day, so no doubt I am hallucinating and when I come back tomorrow everything will be honky dory, just like the Morning Line it's just a bad dream.


----------



## Nicnac (31 January 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Wow there are so many of you who are close to me! Tiggy your on the doorstep - I'm in Crowhurst, and AH my OH lives on Crowborough high street!
		
Click to expand...

Oooooo, I have an office on Crowborough High Street and another in Tunbridge Wells.

Am sure some of us will know each other


----------



## Delicious_D (31 January 2013)

lil old me is in maidstone  But the horse is in Gouldhurst


----------



## irishallsorts (31 January 2013)

Hellooooo! 

Just came on here... whats happend!?  technology confuses me as it is, this just adds to the stress of things! Oh well... hope to get to grips with this new layout soon. 

Smiles and waves from Hampshire


----------



## Bradsmum (1 February 2013)

Morning all - waves from near Gatwick &#128075;. Looking forward to weekend.


----------



## Perissa (1 February 2013)

*waves* hello from a soggy southern Hampshire.....


----------



## misterjinglejay (1 February 2013)

Blimey, there's a lot of us in the Weald - hoorah! We should do a meet up *running and hiding as I don't do organising*


----------



## Delicious_D (1 February 2013)

Misterjay - glad to see you are still a member of the nommers clique 

regards, formerly black_horse


----------



## benson21 (1 February 2013)

NooNoo59 said:



			waves from ashford!
		
Click to expand...




samisheen said:



			NooNoo i am just between New Romney and Dymchurch, where abouts in Ashford are you?
		
Click to expand...




biggingerpony said:



			Another hello from Ashford! 

Click to expand...

OOO, I am in Ashford too!!!  we will need our own sub section soon, of Ashfordians!!!!


----------



## Keenjean (1 February 2013)

Hello! From near a very dark ardingly show ground! *waves*


----------



## SmartieBean09 (1 February 2013)

Hello from Berkshire/Hampshire border


----------



## OldNag (1 February 2013)

Hi from Oxfordshire


----------



## NooNoo59 (2 February 2013)

Horse in bethersden, live in mersham


----------



## NooNoo59 (2 February 2013)

biggingerpony said:



			Another hello from Ashford! 

Click to expand...

your location says Nottingham, are you under cover?


----------



## biggingerpony (2 February 2013)

NooNoo59 said:



			your location says Nottingham, are you under cover?

Click to expand...

NooNoo I'm from Ashford, horse is in Biddenden I'm home for a year.. But normally I'm at uni in Nottingham


----------



## misterjinglejay (2 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Misterjay - glad to see you are still a member of the nommers clique 

regards, formerly black_horse 

Click to expand...

Once a nommer, always a nommer, my dear  

Your user name was a bit of a give away


----------



## SuperNoodles (2 February 2013)

Forgot to say, I'm another of the Surrey peeps (Ashtead to be precise)


----------



## LD&S (2 February 2013)

Quite a few peeps in and around Ashford, anyone near Folkestone?


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Hello from the Surrey Hills/North Downs, Oz


----------



## muddy_grey (3 February 2013)

I seem to be the only Canterbury-ite

Can I join your Ashford crew???


----------



## Calcyle (3 February 2013)

muddy_grey said:



			I seem to be the only Canterbury-ite

Can I join your Ashford crew???
		
Click to expand...


I'm even further east than Canterbury.

Don't leave me!

*sobs*


----------



## spike123 (3 February 2013)

Another Marshan here. Horse is out near Aldington area but I live on the other side of the Marsh. I actually didn't realise there were more people on this board from my area.


----------



## Serenity087 (3 February 2013)

muddy_grey said:



			I seem to be the only Canterbury-ite

Can I join your Ashford crew???
		
Click to expand...

I'm a canterbury-ite!!!!  Don't join those nasty Ashford guys... 

Well... actually... I lie, I'm Dover, but I spend half my time in Canterbury with work!

Any other survivors of Dover? LOL!


----------



## Sameru (4 February 2013)

A-hoy hoy from my weekday home in Liphook (surrey/hants border) and my weekend home in tidworth (wilts/hants border) blinkin bonkers I know!! I've just been made redundant - who will give me a job?!


----------



## Ella19 (4 February 2013)

Another Surrey hills!


----------



## Bright_Spark (4 February 2013)

Helloooo from Hook (Hants/ Surrey border) 

Am I the only one from round these 'ere parts?


----------



## NooNoo59 (4 February 2013)

whereabouts in aldington, i work in aldington what a small world!


----------



## suzi (5 February 2013)

And another hello from Liphook!


----------



## Surreydeb (5 February 2013)

Waves from the Surrey North Downs near Reigate


----------



## charlie76 (5 February 2013)

I'm in reading, Berkshire!


----------



## spike123 (5 February 2013)

NooNoo59 said:



			whereabouts in aldington, i work in aldington what a small world!
		
Click to expand...

I will pm you


----------



## Llanali (5 February 2013)

I'm Oxon/Bucks borders..... Have I found my home or am I lost?


----------



## Mince Pie (5 February 2013)

Surreydeb said:



			Waves from the Surrey North Downs near Reigate
		
Click to expand...

Howdy neighbour! I'm J6 near Godstone


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (6 February 2013)

Hello from West Sussex..a few minutes walk from Eaglestone actually. Hi Eaglestone, please miraculously build up the boy's topline on Saturday teehee xx


----------



## PrincessMadeleine (7 February 2013)

I'm soon to move to West Sussex - right in the middle of the South downs national park  very excited


----------



## Kadastorm (10 February 2013)

im also from canterz


----------



## Pinkatc (12 February 2013)

Ooh, just found this new bit of the forum! Hello from the Surrey Hills, I see there's a few peeps local to me


----------



## rhylis (19 February 2013)

Hi! I'm in Petersfield, Hants. I used to live in Kent though and all the Kentish place names are making me homesick!! Love it here in Hampshire though


----------



## Meandtheboys (20 February 2013)

PrincessMadeleine said:



			I'm soon to move to West Sussex - right in the middle of the South downs national park  very excited 

Click to expand...

ME TOO.................and so excited roll on April / May - looking at Midhurst, Fernhurst areas


----------



## PrincessMadeleine (21 February 2013)

Meandtheboys said:



			ME TOO.................and so excited roll on April / May - looking at Midhurst, Fernhurst areas
		
Click to expand...

Hey that's great  I will be in East Marden (near chilgrove) so not to far! looking forward to the hacking


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 February 2013)

Keenjean said:



			Hello! From near a very dark ardingly show ground! *waves*
		
Click to expand...

Very near me! Hello!


----------

